# Phone Shutting Down, help



## cristellmoz (Jul 2, 2013)

Am having dificulties with the aokp 4.2.2 on my Samsung i9300, at first it just was shutting down from time to time or when i was opening an app. So i installed the earlier milestone and that was the begining of my nightmare.

I tried cm9 but the keyboard just didn't work then I installed the gapps for it but then from nowhere the phone rebooted itself but the screen was white.

I'm trying to enter on recovery mode but it doesn't work.

I think the problem is in the gapps.


----------

